
Greenland is Melting Away - jhull
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/10/27/world/greenland-is-melting-away.html
======
pm90
I can't believe that there are people in the USG that want to cut funding for
this kind of research. Really? And spend it on what? Missiles to kill people?

This kind of research is the one that keeps America and the forefront of
science and technology. I'm glad that the federal government and NASA have
continued to do science regardless of all that political pressure. These US
institutions need to be strengthened with more funding.

~~~
tzs
> I can't believe that there are people in the USG that want to cut funding
> for this kind of research. Really? And spend it on what? Missiles to kill
> people?

They aren't trying to cut earth sciences in order to fund other things. They
are trying to cut earth sciences because earth sciences keep finding out facts
that they don't like.

------
dankohn1
Every American needs to read this piece [0] about how Lamar Smith and
Republicans in Congress are trying to shut down science they don't like by
undermining peer review and ridiculing grant proposals with funny titles.

We are facing a new Lysenkoism [1].

[0] [http://www.vox.com/2015/10/26/9616370/science-committee-
wors...](http://www.vox.com/2015/10/26/9616370/science-committee-worse-
benghazi-committee) [1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lysenkoism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lysenkoism)

------
mathgeek
Wow... that's the first time that I've ever gotten immediate vertigo from
visiting a site. Whose bright idea was it to put a full-frame moving aerial
image at the top of the article?

I seriously just had to lie down for five minutes thanks to that.

